# Petagna all'AC Monza per 15 milioni, quasi fatta



## Andris (18 Luglio 2022)

E' in diirittura d'arrivo l'affare tra Napoli e AC Monza per cedere la prima punta Petagna.

La formula sarà prestito con obbligo di riscatto attorno ai 15 milioni di euro.

L'unica differenza è che De Laurentiis non vorrebbe legare il riscatto alla permanenza in Serie A della squadra brianzola, come proposto da Galliani invece, bensì al numero di presenze.


Area Napoli


----------



## CS10 (18 Luglio 2022)

Ottimo significa che non prenderanno Pinamonti


----------



## Andris (18 Luglio 2022)

Dela non crede al decimo posto monzese chiesto da Silvio 

comunque scemo non è, se avessimo fatto così il Venezia avrebbe dovuto riscattare Caldara...


----------



## Albijol (18 Luglio 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Ottimo significa che non prenderanno Pinamonti


Purtroppo pare che vada all atalanta


----------



## Igniorante (18 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> E' in diirittura d'arrivo l'affare tra Napoli e AC Monza per cedere la prima punta Petagna.
> 
> La formula sarà prestito con obbligo di riscatto attorno ai 15 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Ancora Berlusconi non ha capito che non è Pignatone


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> E' in diirittura d'arrivo l'affare tra Napoli e AC Monza per cedere la prima punta Petagna.
> 
> La formula sarà prestito con obbligo di riscatto attorno ai 15 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...


Ma alla fine, della squadra che ha conquistato la promozione in A, quanti resteranno titolari la prossima stagione? Non seguo il mercato del Monza, ma mi pare che comprino qualcuno ogni due/tre giorni!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> E' in diirittura d'arrivo l'affare tra Napoli e AC Monza per cedere la prima punta Petagna.
> 
> La formula sarà prestito con obbligo di riscatto attorno ai 15 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...


certi amori fanno giri....


----------



## Andris (18 Luglio 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Ottimo significa che non prenderanno Pinamonti


loro avrebbero voluto, è il giocatore che si è montato la testa per qualche goal nell'Empoli e vuole la zona europea...
se non avrà spazio da titolare all'atalanta addio sogno nazionale...


----------



## Djici (18 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> E' in diirittura d'arrivo l'affare tra Napoli e AC Monza per cedere la prima punta Petagna.
> 
> La formula sarà prestito con obbligo di riscatto attorno ai 15 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...


De La e un incapace.
E.molto piu probabile che il Monza si salvi piuttosto che Pignatone arrivi al numero minimo per il riscatto obbligatorio.
Se si ricordasse di Aquilani avrebbe accettato subito il riscatto in caso di salvezza


----------



## Andris (18 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> De La e un incapace.
> E.molto piu probabile che il Monza si salvi piuttosto che Pignatone arrivi al numero minimo per il riscatto obbligatorio.
> Se si ricordasse di Aquilani avrebbe accettato subito il riscatto in caso di salvezza


le giocherà tutte, hanno solo uno della B come prima punta e non era titolare sempre neanche la scorsa stagione


----------



## Stex (18 Luglio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine, della squadra che ha conquistato la promozione in A, quanti resteranno titolari la prossima stagione? Non seguo il mercato del Monza, ma mi pare che comprino qualcuno ogni due/tre giorni!


avevo letto che erano partiti in 44 per il ritiro


----------



## Miracle1980 (18 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> E' in diirittura d'arrivo l'affare tra Napoli e AC Monza per cedere la prima punta Petagna.
> 
> La formula sarà prestito con obbligo di riscatto attorno ai 15 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...


Ma questi del napoli come fanno ad intascare sempre bene? 15 milioni per Petagna sono tantissimi ragazzi....
Poi magari si prendono Simeone a 10m


----------



## Andris (18 Luglio 2022)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Ma questi del napoli come fanno ad intascare sempre bene? 15 milioni per Petagna sono tantissimi ragazzi....
> Poi magari si prendono Simeone a 10m


perfino la Spal pagò 15 milioni per lui nel 2018: 3 di prestito e 12 di riscatto obbligatorio

il Napoli l'ha acquistato per 17 milioni più 3 di bonus

diciamo che più o meno è rimasto stabile...


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Luglio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> avevo letto che erano partiti in 44 per il ritiro


44! Incredibile


----------



## kipstar (18 Luglio 2022)

ben venduto.....


----------



## sacchino (18 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> E' in diirittura d'arrivo l'affare tra Napoli e AC Monza per cedere la prima punta Petagna.
> 
> La formula sarà prestito con obbligo di riscatto attorno ai 15 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...


Incredibile questo ha due ferri da stiro al posto dei piedi.


----------



## davoreb (18 Luglio 2022)

che incompetenza.


----------



## jumpy65 (18 Luglio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Incredibile questo ha due ferri da stiro al posto dei piedi.


proprio per niente, petagna per una squadra non top è fortissimo. Grande colpo del monza. Altissimo grosso buona tecnica farà faville..


----------



## Swaitak (18 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> E' in diirittura d'arrivo l'affare tra Napoli e AC Monza per cedere la prima punta Petagna.
> 
> La formula sarà prestito con obbligo di riscatto attorno ai 15 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...


finalmente l'italMilan, Mancini è avvertito


----------



## jumpy65 (18 Luglio 2022)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Ma questi del napoli come fanno ad intascare sempre bene? 15 milioni per Petagna sono tantissimi ragazzi....
> Poi magari si prendono Simeone a 10m


davvero...A parte higuain cavani koulibali questi hanno venduto
verdi al Torino per 22 milioni
Inglese al Parma per 22 milioni
Diawara alla Roma per 21
Hamsik in Cina per 20
Forse hanno preso un abbaglio solo con Zapata venduto a 18 4 anni fa
Adl sa come vendere


----------



## Swaitak (18 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> davvero...A parte higuain cavani koulibali questi hanno venduto
> verdi al Torino per 22 milioni
> Inglese al Parma per 22 milioni
> Diawara alla Roma per 21
> ...


Forse Giuntoli e gli altri volponi hanno una rete di procuratori amici che evidentemente i nostri non hanno


----------



## Route66 (18 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> finalmente l'italMilan, Mancini è avvertito


Aspetta un attimo che manca ancora il pezzo pregiato, il pallino nonchè sogno bagnato di Adriano che l'ha inseguito per anni ai tempi del Milan....Baselli!!!


----------



## jumpy65 (18 Luglio 2022)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Ma questi del napoli come fanno ad intascare sempre bene? 15 milioni per Petagna sono tantissimi ragazzi....
> Poi magari si prendono Simeone a 10m


Il prezzo di mercato è basso sui 10/12 ma a mio parere vale più di quella cifra


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Luglio 2022)

Calcio minore.


----------



## uolfetto (18 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> davvero...A parte higuain cavani koulibali questi hanno venduto
> verdi al Torino per 22 milioni
> Inglese al Parma per 22 milioni
> Diawara alla Roma per 21
> ...


Questi che citi, e pure Petagna non è che il Napoli li abbia pagati poco eh. Però diciamo che sono comunque venduti molto bene visto che nel frattempo li avevano ammortizzati.


----------

